# Adware and Spybot



## MA-Caver (Jun 12, 2005)

I have these two (full) programs on my computer and run them at least once or twice a week (sometimes more...if I'm bored  ). Now they're supposed to remove said spyware and junk from said computer right? I'll be damned if they don't keep removing the same stuff again and again. 
Is something that I'm missing or is it being reloaded everytime I boot up? It's getting old... I also run McAffee and Norton Virus protectors/removers and while they've done a good job in protection of viruses they run against the adware/spyware as well... I try to run the spyware stuff before I run the anti-virus so they don't get confused. 

 :idunno: whuzzup??


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 13, 2005)

Combination of the sites you visit, and spam emails possibly.

- Make certain all your OS updates are in.
- Switch to FireFox or Opera if still using IE.
- Switch to a non-MS email client. (I use Eudora.)
- Make certain that you are running the most recent version of both programs and dats. (Adaware recently updated the core program.)
- Make certain you're running a good firewall that monitors traffic in and out like ZoneAlarm.

Also, with Spybot, immunize your system.

I scan monthly and rarely get more than a dozen hits, mostly cookies.  (And yes, I hit a significant # of "questionable" sites.)


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 13, 2005)

*Combination of the sites you visit, and spam emails possibly.*
I have two e-mail addresses... one is a blind e-mail (yahoo) that I use whenever a website/page asks me for my address, the other is private and my mail-server adminstrator has some tough spam blockers though one or two get in from time to time. When that happens I fwd the offensive material to his spam address and he writes up a blocking code on it.

*- Make certain all your OS updates are in.*did it last week no updates needed (I run XP professional)
*- Switch to FireFox or Opera if still using IE.*Firefox is what I'm using now... would like to peek at Opera. 
*- Switch to a non-MS email client. (I use Eudora.)*I'll probably do that since I'm using Outlook Express. I'll check with my mail server adm. for more details. I trust the guy. 
*- Make certain that you are running the most recent version of both programs and dats. (Adaware recently updated the core program.)
- Make certain you're running a good firewall that monitors traffic in and out like ZoneAlarm.*
I did an update check on both Ad and Spy both said no updates needed. 
*Also, with Spybot, immunize your system.*Hmm, have to try that. But if I'm not mistaken Spybot catches everything that Adware misses and vice-versa don't they? So either or? 

*I scan monthly and rarely get more than a dozen hits, mostly cookies.  (And yes, I hit a significant # of "questionable" sites.)*I try to avoid sites that make you go "hmmmm"  The stuff got boring after the first few months ... years and years ago. There's only a few sites that I go to regularly and occasionally I'll click on various links provided by various discussion groups... including this one. 

Ok I'll immunize via Spybot and change over and see what happens ... danke'


----------



## TheEdge883 (Jun 14, 2005)

Download a program called HijackThis, and run a check on your computer with it. You probably have something on your computer that keeps reloading the spyware, and this program should help you find out what there is. 

Also, check out the website called Spywarewarrior.com. They have a good forum that really helped me out of the worst spyware problem I have ever had.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 14, 2005)

Do you have any peer to peer (kazaa) or other "free" software installed.  Often this comes bundled with adware / spyware.  Thats how the producer makes there money...

 What is the stuff you are removing regullarly, maybe we can help track down its source...

 Short of that, get fed up and decide to install Linux.  Keep windows as a dual boot if you need to for playing games and specific software.  Use Linux for pretty much everything else.


----------



## Dronak (Jun 14, 2005)

AdAware and Spybot generally do the job for me.  I start AdAware on boot and run it when I feel like it, about once a week and always immediately after downloading an update.  Spybot I run less often.  I've been clean for quite a while now.  I run a weekly virus scan with Norton, too.  If something is turning up repeatedly on your system, it maye be due to sites you're visiting reinstalling the same stuff or software you have on your system.  HijackThis is supposed to be a very good program, but it's so detailed that you basically need trained people/experts to tell you what's safe to remove and what isn't.  I think some web sites have autoamtic log checkers to help you, but still, it's generally not as easy to work with HijackThis as other programs.  I'm not sure what else to suggest, though I've tried a few other programs, AdAware and Spybot seem to be sufficient for me.  Good luck solving your problem.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 15, 2005)

There is a tech forum that has instructions on what you can delete from your HiJackThis log.  If I remember, I'll put a link up here.

I've heard good things about Microsoft's beta spyware removal software.  Then again, MS release software is still beta.

Cthulhu


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jul 15, 2005)

Spyware alot of times comes through certain sites. Most of the time in cookies you can't turn off.

Some sites have their own types of spyware. Data Miners will always come up even if you get rid of them if you get them from a certain site it will load the next time you go to that site. Sometimes even if you don't it will load because it is in the sites files that are stored on your computer.

Data Miners most of the time are harmless. Malware and anything that is affecting the registry are what you want to make sure isn't coming back.

Some major programs that load spyware are Kazzaa, LimeWare, and BitTorrent. WildTangent also loads it and so does something called Alexas. Once you get those they can be a pain to get rid of if you don't know how to edit the registry. XXX sites almost always have something attached to them....most of the time something looking for numbers....such as credit card numbers.

Malware can have browser hijackers, key loggers, and many more malicious programs in them...one key to tell if these are running is your internet and computer slow way down, but they are getting more advaced.

Sounds like you will be okay though because you do a lot of scanning. Which is good and should keep your computer free of any major threats.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 15, 2005)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> I've heard good things about Microsoft's beta spyware removal software. Then again, MS release software is still beta.
> 
> Cthulhu


This is what I'm running. I had the same problem with things reoccurring like Kazaa and NCase. With the MS beta, I ran a deep scan and it cleared out everything. No reoccurances or issues since. Firefox is running notably better also.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 15, 2005)

I'd watch the MS Spyware one...  it apparently works quite well but:

 They've been buddying up with, and looking to buy out Claria (Formerly Gator) which is one of the larger Spyware producers.  And have also downgraded the "threat" of it.

 So it might be a good idea to still keep another one installed as backup.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 15, 2005)

I'd heard that's why they were looking to buy them out. Gator knew more about MS than MS's own R&D group did.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 15, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Gator knew more about MS than MS's own R&D group did.


 Confidence boasting isn't it?


----------



## Gemini (Jul 15, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Confidence boasting isn't it?


  haha! If you mean "boosting", I agree.


----------



## rutherford (Jul 15, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> They've been buddying up with, and looking to buy out Claria (Formerly Gator) which is one of the larger Spyware producers.  And have also downgraded the "threat" of it.



Ugh.  And we take 1 step closer to a cyberpunk future.  WHERE ARE MY FLYING CARS??


----------

